# shwilly the kid



## sean p (Apr 30, 2015)

Shwilly the kid 
He's the dude holding the beer 

Trying to see if anyone seen him or know of his death a close friend said he was shot but he don't know for sure just need to know


----------



## Tude (May 1, 2015)

That sucks. Sorry for your friend.


----------



## creature (May 5, 2015)

damn.. he's in a bus..

they look hardcore good..

i hope he's ok..


----------



## sean p (May 6, 2015)

creature said:


> damn.. he's in a bus..
> 
> they look hardcore good..
> 
> i hope he's ok..


Lmao no that's not a bus brother it's the only way we travel.


----------



## creature (May 6, 2015)

whatever it is, it looks like riveted steel..

hope all that strength stays with him..


----------



## sean p (May 6, 2015)

He's probably dead in are world we always die by the hands of humans not a train sadly.


----------



## Preacher (May 11, 2015)

You're not sure if this person is deceased, you only have second-hand information. He may still be alive. Moving to Missed Connections. Hope you get good news and all is well.


----------



## Shwilly the kid (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey brother, only the good die young, Ill live forever!! Sorry man I was in jail at that time got out on may 22. I hope you and michelle are awesome, I miss and love you fuckers!


----------

